# VlCJ Windows 10 kein Zugriff auf einen im Netzwerk  freigegebnen Ordner



## Blender3D (2. Mai 2016)

Ich benutze in einem Projekt VLCJ, um Videos in einem JPanel abzuspielen. Das klappt auch sehr gut. Wenn ich aber auf einen Netzwerkordner zugreifen möchte erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung.

```
[1b18c944] filesystem access error: cannot open file Server\All Games S\easyHoldem3.mp4 (No such file or directory)
[1b18c944] core access error: Einlesen der Datei fehlgeschlagen
[1b18c944] core access error: VLC konnte die Datei
[1b14d024] core input error: open of `file://localhost/Server/All%20Games%20S/easyHoldem3.mp4' failed
[1b14d024] core input error: Ihre Eingabe konnte nicht geöffnet werden
[1b14d024] core input error: VLC kann die Medienadresse 'file://localhost/Server/All%20Games%20S/easyHoldem3.mp4' nicht öffnen. Für Details bitte im Fehlerprotokoll nachsehen.
```

Der Zugriff auf eine nicht Netzwerkordner klappt mit demselben Code problemlos.
Ich benutze Window 10 und VLCJ 3.0.1. jar
Wer weis Rat ??


----------



## Neumi5694 (9. Mai 2016)

Ohne den Code zu kennen, kann man nicht sagen, ob daran etwas fehlerhaft ist.

Spontan würde ich sagen, dass du "file:" weglassen solltest.
So ein Prefix ist für Dateinamen normalerweise Unsinn, es sei denn, man steuert damit eine DLL an, die den braucht.


----------



## Blender3D (10. Mai 2016)

Danke für Deine Antwort.

```
EmbeddedMediaPlayer mediaPlayer =
mediaPlayerFactory.newEmbeddedMediaPlayer();

..
mediaPlayer.startMedia(video, " --width " + width/2, "--height " + height);
```
Ich übergebe im obigen Code den String Video ohne "file:"
Das wird intern (VLC oder Win10) hinzugefügt.


----------

